# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  У Вас причина для су - одна, или несколько, конкретная, или не очень?

## rbiyks

Такой простой вопрос. Выберите ответ, который лично Вам ближе.

----------


## огрызок тепла

я не могу выбрать между нет причины для су и не могу сформулировать.   ну я как-то привыкла к тому, что существует только то, что можно объяснить. а тут если сформулировать не  получается, значит нет...а  ведь есть же

----------


## rbiyks

_> в добровольном отключении того, чем менее всего дорожишь, ...._

pulsewave, я правильно понимаю, что ты считаешь, что тебе эта жизнь досталась "легко"?

----------


## rbiyks

_>про жизнь вроде ни слова
_
ну, понятие "эта жизнь", по-моему, довольно универсальное.

----------


## bauua

Мысли об экологической катастрофе в Мексиканском заливе меня просто убивают.

----------


## Shved

единственная причина - отсутствие любви. все шлют, потому что урод

----------


## товарищ мышъ

1.Ненавижу этот мир власти денег и лживых политиков.
2.Человечество деградировало до рабского состояния.
3.Мненя тошнит от говённых лиц окружающих.
4.Не хочу быть эксплуотируемым рабом и приносить прибыль ублюдку буржую или мразному государству.
5.Мою страну(СССР) у меня отняли мой город прокляли.
6.Капитализм гавно.

----------


## Unity

Отвращение к жизни во многих её проявлениях…
1.	Ненависть к самой себе, социофобия, мизантропия. 
2.	Глобальная экономика, естественно, несправедливая…
3.	Где-то на планете, – голод, гражданские войны и эпидемии, СПИДа, например, – и всем всё равно!.. 
4.	Архаическая энергетика…
5.	В целом и в частности, – отсталое, малообразованное, некультурное общество. 
6.	Социальная стратификация на «могущественных  и очень богатых» и «бесправных рабов по праву рождения». 
7.	Границы и государства, – пережиток прошлого… Придёт ли человечество когда-либо к основанию Единой Федерации???
8.	Ограниченность жизненного опыта… 
Стоит ещё продолжать?..  :Big Grin:

----------


## товарищ мышъ

Человечество уже не исправить оно как "раковая" опухоль на нашей прекрасной планете.Государство и социом изначальное зло.Есть только один путь - покончить с собой уничтожив весь мир.Я имею в виду сначало они сдохнуть должны, а паотом завершив свою прогу можно и себя дезинтегрировать.

----------


## смертник

> Отвращение к жизни во многих её проявлениях…
> 1.	Ненависть к самой себе, социофобия, мизантропия. 
> 2.	Глобальная экономика, естественно, несправедливая…
> 3.	Где-то на планете, – голод, гражданские войны и эпидемии, СПИДа, например, – и всем всё равно!.. 
> 4.	Архаическая энергетика…
> 5.	В целом и в частности, – отсталое, малообразованное, некультурное общество. 
> 6.	Социальная стратификация на «могущественных  и очень богатых» и «бесправных рабов по праву рождения». 
> 7.	Границы и государства, – пережиток прошлого… Придёт ли человечество когда-либо к основанию Единой Федерации???
> 8.	Ограниченность жизненного опыта… 
> Стоит ещё продолжать?..


 мне многое в этом мире не нравиться, ко многому отвращение испытываю
для тебя это повод для самоубийства?
это не повод
если не нравяться качества какие-либо в человеке, развей в себе противоположные..
ты не думай что все такие некультурные, малообразованные, это не так... их много, но ситуацию ещё можно переменить, не через год, не через десять, но если хотеть это изменить, то именно так и будет

----------


## смертник

> Человечество уже не исправить оно как "раковая" опухоль на нашей прекрасной планете.Государство и социом изначальное зло.Есть только один путь - покончить с собой уничтожив весь мир.Я имею в виду сначало они сдохнуть должны, а паотом завершив свою прогу можно и себя дезинтегрировать.


 что же вы предлагаете... уничтожить общество и вырастить новую расу? или просто уничтожить людей, что б жили только одни зверюшки...

----------


## Дима_

------------------------------

----------


## [email protected]

*Unity*, это обсуждать можно бесконечно.. Сделать бы что нидубь стоящее :Smile:

----------


## Иван

я ненавижу себя. и своих родителей. и всех кто вокруг. потому что урод я.

----------


## Unity

> *Unity*, это обсуждать можно бесконечно.. Сделать бы что нидубь стоящее


 Уже давно Предлагаю формирование инициативной группы социофобов, дисморфофобов, «уставших от городской урбанизированной жизни» с наёмным трудом до самой своей смерти/пенсии средь бетона без малейшего удовольствия и желания всё это продолжать.  :Frown:  Что необходимо для этого? Твёрдое намерение превратиться на время в сущих «колонизаторов Дикого Запада», «покорителей целины», – т.е. людям реально «должно быть» интересно обжить давно брошенный дом в полумёртвой деревне, например, обустроить автономное энергоснабжение и прочие коммуникации, установить новые социальные связи (социальные векторы) с понимающими их людьми, вести собственное хозяйство, – не только лишь «выживания ради», но и для продажи. Стать «лайф-хакерами» на время, Кулибиными, способными создать Нечто из изначального «ничего» – создавая новое жизненное пространство под себя, как это успешно делали наши бабушки-дедушки после Войны.  :Big Grin:  Это стало бы величественным Приключением, – а если что – всегда можно вернуться в свой «любимый» город. Статья «Экологические Поселения» в Википедии даёт общее представление о том, на что я намекаю, – это Мечта, как по мне, это круче, нежели просто тщетно себя извести…  :Smile:

----------


## Unity

> я ненавижу себя. и своих родителей. и всех кто вокруг. потому что урод я.


 Знакомо, поверьте, – сколько бы Вам ни было лет (Вам, предполагаю, не слишком-то много). Сама прошла сквозь подобное, – и поняла, что изначально начинала не с того конца… 
Других ненавидеть не стоит; малоэффективна ненависть к себе, – социум – ценность и лишь группе под силу что-либо дельное и прекрасное. Жаль, что понять это под силу одним лишь одиночкам, годами скрывающимся от людей.  :Frown: 
P.S. Ненависть к себе, – та же энергия, направленная в деструктивное русло… Эту же энергию можно использовать как угодно иначе, – к примеру, любя кого-либо, забыв, что сама ты, – настоящая «ошибка природы», доставляющая окружающим одни лишь неприятности.  :Smile:  Зачем-то мы уж родились, пришли в этот мир, – так, может быть, стоит извлечь с этого некую пользу – себе и другим? Создав свою эко-ферму, к примеру, создав с нуля.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gerch

Мой (гипотетический, ибо пока я жив) суицид - исключительно эгоистического хар-ра:
- неудачная любовь;
- общее отвращение к жизни.

----------


## Дима_

Что-то мне так скучно стало...В жизни я всё видел, кардинально нового не появится, пользы от меня мало. Зачем жить, если есть полно людей-конкурентов, которые лучше меня?

----------


## all_i_need

Галочку не ставил. А вообще:
1) Отсутствие любимого человека. 
2) Поиск себя затянулся на годы. (с) Сегодня ночью
3) Вечное ощущение собственной ненужности.

Не сижу на месте, пытаюсь бороться, но "пока наши продажи - это лажа, прямо скажем." (с)NRKTK

Как пафосно-то с выдержками из песенок.

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> Что-то мне так скучно стало...В жизни я всё видел, кардинально нового не появится, пользы от меня мало. Зачем жить, если есть полно людей-конкурентов, которые лучше меня?


 Ты уверен, что уже всё видел??? Что-то я в этом сомневаюсь...

А польза - это понятие очень относительное. Смотря каким мерками мерить.
Конечно, что-то такое, что будет иметь мировое значение делают только единицы. Но польза же не только глобальной может быть... Каждый человек так или иначе приносит пользу. 



> Галочку не ставил. А вообще:
> 1) Отсутствие любимого человека. 
> 2) Поиск себя затянулся на годы. (с) Сегодня ночью
> 3) Вечное ощущение собственной ненужности.
> 
> Не сижу на месте, пытаюсь бороться, но "пока наши продажи - это лажа, прямо скажем." (с)NRKTK
> 
> Как пафосно-то с выдержками из песенок.


 Знаю, что ответ мой будет звучать, наверное, глупо. Но всё же скажу. 
Ты же знаешь, что в этом мире всё меняется. 
И нужно верить в то, что всё наладится. Верить и что-то делать.

----------


## тишина

1. Социофобия. Но пока у меня есть поддержка, да и случай не слишком тяжёлый, это не главная причина.
2. Первые звоночки болезни. Лекарство от которой найдут ещё ооочень нескоро. В семье это не первый случай, для себя такого не хочу. Очень не хочу.

----------


## Voland-791

Жизнь полное говно - лучше сдохнуть!

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Я этого просто хочу.Меня тянет туда почему-то.в жизни меня ничего не держит-пустота одна.И я заранее вижу что будет если буду пытаться жить-а мне это не надо то что будет.

----------


## безкровный

У меня причин для су много, но напишу лишь некоторые...
1. Надоела больница да и болезнь уже берёт верх.
2. Отсутствие любимой.
3. Постоянная потеря людей, которые дороги.
4. Полнейшая неуверенность в завтрашнем дне.
5. Безразличие к жизни.

----------


## Рамах

Я считаю, что те кто иногда думают о смерти – потенциальные Будды! 
С этого начинается путь к просветлению и эволюция.
Искра Источника пройдя через эволюцию в минеральном, растительном и животном царстве попадает в человеческое. Первое воплощение – это жизнь молодой души.
Это подобно свинье что роется в земле и не знает о звёздах. Ведь только животные не задумываются о смерти, а лишь набивают своё брюхо на несчастьях других, не понимая, что от «переедания» будут страдать  в следующем воплощении..
 Старые души начинают чувствуют одиночество и непонимание и т.д.так как их меньшинство, но с другой стороны  это от незнания пути.
Путь начинается с знакомства с воззрением, подчинения ума. Плод – Тело Света (или вознесение) конечная цель – стать Богом!
Ибо в учении сказано Бога познать – невозможно, можно лишь стать им! То есть – нас от Бога отделяет мысль об отделении….. Я думаю углубляться здесь наверное не стоит? Хотя всё может быть…

Вообщем если что пишите [email protected]

----------


## Deathman

Мои причины заключаются: в окружающих меня людях, в жизненных обстоятельствах, и главная причина состоит во мне.

----------


## Selbstmord

> Мои причины заключаются: в окружающих меня людях, в жизненных обстоятельствах, и главная причина состоит во мне.


 Прямо как я.

----------


## Хвост

Причины минимум 4, все могу озвучить вполне ясно и конкретно.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Наверное последняя капля это розрыв с любимым человеком-розвелся этим летом.Потерял и ее и дочь.Как подумаю что она(дочка) будет жить с какимто чужим дядьком и он а не я будет ей рассказывать "что такое хорошо что такое плохо"...Конечно я прихожу к ней мы играем но это уже не то.Сейчас чувствую себя как рыба выброшенная на берг-не мое тут все, не так я себе все это представлял...

----------


## Неурус

Всего у меня 3 причины покончить с собой! Последняя капля это разрыв с любимой! Я не могу просто без неё! Единственное я не знаю что будет после смерти так бы давно бы с собой покончил!

----------


## Lillu

У меня 5 причин для су. Но описать их в одном предложении я просто не смогу, суть потеряется.........

----------


## Танюха

у меня не одна причина для су, некоторые из них я не могу сформулировать, правильно выразить, а может просто боюсь сказать, не знаю..

----------


## sexi маньяк

Люблю двоих, не могу выбрать, чувствую себя виноватой перед обоими....
это одна причина, или несколько?
остальных причин много, но они являются следствием первой... :Frown:

----------


## Frozen Dead

Жизнь жестока, несправедлива и безнадежно бессмысленна... Можно принять это или не фокусироваться на этом и продолжать жить. А можно бунтовать против жизни. В конце короткого пути бунтаря - смерть, тюрьма или победа.

----------


## under water

Думаю, что хоть какая-то мелочная, но причина найдется у каждого человека... Мои же причины состоят в моем прошлом, вернее в потрясениях, которые случились в прошлом.. Много вру... Очень много... Каждый день просыпаюсь и думаю о том, что меня терзает, хотя нормальный человек уже бы забыл...Очень от этого плохо.. До конца не могу понять то, что чувствую.. Хочу помощи и понимания, но взять негде.. Никому не могу высказаться, хотя очень нужно... Очень много вру..

----------


## 6erikov

Одна причина- мне скучно:мне не интересно жить, я не знаю зачем жить, ничто не интересно. Как говорится: Нас научили плавать, но не научили куда плыть. Я НЕ ЗНАЮ чего мне хотеть, мне просто ничего не хочется.

----------


## Kinya

Причины 2-3..ещё довольно неясные
С одной стороны весомо, с другой и не очень..
Полнейшая неопределённость.Тупик. Пока что.

----------


## Scumring

У меня их несколько. От банальной скуки до отвращения к окр. миру.
Причем обычно бывает так, что либо не думаешь ни об одной из них, либо они наваливаются все и сразу.

----------


## pixiedcake

...А из скуки, отвращения к миру, всему, что окружает, плавно перетекают к самому основному - отвращению к самой себе..

----------


## Saberia

Причина у вас всех одна - вы больный идиоты!

----------


## Unity

> Причина у вас всех одна - вы больный идиоты!


 <Больны>, – в сравнении С Кем?  :Confused:  С т.н. <здоровыми>, не удосуживающихся задуматься, – а в чём же, собственно, заключается Смысл их существования, присутствия на этой Земле – и Достойны ли они дышат Этим воздухом, вкушать эти яства, попивать воду, всего лишь <по праву рождения>?  :EEK!:

----------


## Игорёк

Если обозначить мою причину одним словом, то это слово будет - одиночество, оно же наверно будет и у большенсва. А вот связано это с идиотизмом?.. наверное где-то да)
Так что не в обиду всем - отчасти соглашусь )

----------


## valeron

нет своего жилья , нет денег!!!!

если бы у меня была своя квартира! где я мог бы от всех закрыться навсегда! и скажем вотрая, которую я бы здавал за 10.000 рублей! я бы жил и радовался у компа! а так я незнаю! работать на уродов я не хочу, унижаться подлизывать жопу! если бы были у меня на еду хотя бы бесплатыне деньги и на интернет я бы закрылся навсегда в квартире и сидел у компа!!!

----------


## Kali-Ma

> нет своего жилья , нет денег!!!!
> 
> если бы у меня была своя квартира! где я мог бы от всех закрыться навсегда! и скажем вотрая, которую я бы здавал за 10.000 рублей! я бы жил и радовался у компа! а так я незнаю! работать на уродов я не хочу, унижаться подлизывать жопу! если бы были у меня на еду хотя бы бесплатыне деньги и на интернет я бы закрылся навсегда в квартире и сидел у компа!!!


 "сидел у компа!!" - на ...опе! Отличная мечта, мой мальчик!

----------


## valeron

> "сидел у компа!!" - на ...опе! Отличная мечта, мой мальчик!


 Да конечно мечта! Я мог бы общаться на форумах с интересными людьми, мог бы участвовать в демонстрациях всяких, смотреть артхаус, читать. да, лучше сидеть у компа, чем стоять у станка.  А так что? жалкие два дня в неделю? причём уставший после рабочий недели? с ужасом думающий о приближающихся рабочих днях? нафига это всё. Великие люди не работают. Мудрецы не работают. Они сидят в шаолиньских храмах, снимают кино, пишут книги. И наслаждаются жизнью. А работающие люди это плебеи, не ушедшие ддалеко от обезьян. 
НЕЛЬЗЯ БЫТЬ 2 раза в неделю человеком, а пять раз в неделю ПЛЕБЕЕМ.

----------


## Игорёк

Есть работы в смену, сутки через двое, сутки через трое, день через день, месяц через месяц, пожалуйста, выбирай.. 
Иди на курсы и езжай на север. Газпром например. Там зарплаты около 100.000р. Месяц вкалываешь - месяц наслаждаешься своим трудом.

----------


## Игорёк

А ты думаешь что мудрецы сразу стали мудрецами ? они с рождения сидели на месте и философствовали ?) Они стали мудрецами после того как прожили долгую и непростую жизнь. Человек не может стать мудрым на пустом месте. Мудрость рождается из опыта и разнообразия жизни.

----------


## Гражданин

> Есть работы в смену, сутки через двое, сутки через трое, день через день, месяц через месяц, пожалуйста, выбирай.. 
> Иди на курсы и езжай на север. Газпром например. Там зарплаты около 100.000р. Месяц вкалываешь - месяц наслаждаешься своим трудом.


 Игорек, поделись подробной информацией о курсах Газпрома)

----------


## Игорёк

У меня работал родственник, не знаю что он конкретно делал, что-то типа разнорабочего, получал чуть меньше 100р. Но они экономили там. Тоесть зарплата чуть выше 50р + дают на жратву и на комнату в общаге, они снимают квартиру (однокомнатную человек на 5-6) и живут там. Чистыми получается около 90р.
 Сосед по гаражу у меня работает там всю жизнь - недавно купил новую 4х комнатную квартиру в центре города. И рассказывал что в 77м году (ему было 22 года) сам купил новую ваз-2103, что по тем меркам было примерно как сейчас новый мерседес.

----------


## Ольга 1983

Две причины , просто ужасные

----------


## Avaks

Тяжелое заболевание.

----------

